
Open Source License FAQ – Facebook Code - kiyanwang
https://code.facebook.com/pages/850928938376556
======
TACIXAT
You can create a competing product and you can sue Facebook for anything other
than patent infringement and the patents grant will not be terminated.

~~~
everheardofc
But why is it adding their patent grant which only protects facebook to non
facebook projects like atom? Should every company add their own company patent
grant? Why not simply add a general patent grant that protects all users and
companies?

Facebook only cares about facebook in the license. We can't say that facebook
is doing it for the benefit of the project itself. The more projects that have
the license the more protected facebook is while everyone else is left out.

If we were to believe that it is an altruistic endeavor that will result into
a "world without patents" then in fact it would be a world without patents...
but only for facebook.

I have nothing against patent grants with the condition of not suing for
patent infringement but they shouldn't only apply to one specific company. The
apache software license and many others have already solved this problem.
There is no need for a facebook only solution.

My issue is with people pretending that facebook is doing everything right
when they are doing everything wrong.

------
setheron
Why isn't this more at the top ? People prefer to complain about it -- but
clearly its a pretty permissible license.

